# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  چجور برای بار سوم کنکور بدم ؟

## cRAzY.boY

سلام 

من امسال برای بار دومم  بود که کنکور دادم ، متاسفانه نخوندم و رتبم بدتر از پارسال شد !

سال بعد میخوام دوباره (3باره در واقع  :Yahoo (23): ) کنکور بدم !
اما این سری فقط میخوام رو زبان اختصاصی تمرکز کنم و تجربی رو نخونم ، چون واقعا دیگه حوصلش رو ندارم !

کلاس نرفتم ، اما زبانم خیلی بهتر از اونایی که کلاس رفتن  :Yahoo (21):  (ریا نشه :/ )
.
خب حالا چجوری برای بار سوم کنکور بدم ؟

دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کنم و 2 ترم مرخصی بگیرم ؟ ساله بعد میتونم ثبت نام کنم واسه کنور ؟ کی انصراف بدم ؟
بعد یه چیز دیگه ! ساله بعد کنکور زبان واسه نظام قدیم هم برگزار میشه ؟

پیشاپیش از دوستانی که جواب میدن سپاس گزارم  :Y (694):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

بله -بله- وقتی خواستی بری دانشگا جدید 
بله
خواهش

----------


## mohammadreza13

این ثبت نام و انصراف شهریه میخواد؟

----------


## hero93

برای انصراف از پیام نور لازم نیست بهمن انصراف بدید هر وقت دانشگاه قبول شدید خواستید برید برای ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید قبلش میرید از پیام نور انصراف میدید برای ثبت نام یه ۱۰۰ هزار تومنی هزینه داره برای انصراف هم یه هزینه ای میگیرن

----------


## ali7893

> سلام 
> 
> من امسال برای بار دومم  بود که کنکور دادم ، متاسفانه نخوندم و رتبم بدتر از پارسال شد !
> 
> سال بعد میخوام دوباره (3باره در واقع ) کنکور بدم !
> اما این سری فقط میخوام رو زبان اختصاصی تمرکز کنم و تجربی رو نخونم ، چون واقعا دیگه حوصلش رو ندارم !
> 
> کلاس نرفتم ، اما زبانم خیلی بهتر از اونایی که کلاس رفتن  (ریا نشه :/ )
> .
> ...


امسال کنکور زبان ندادی؟

----------


## Churchill

من که انقدر وسواس دارم  46 کد رشته پیام نور انتخاب کردم که بمونم واسه سال بعد

----------


## Churchill

> سلام 
> 
> من امسال برای بار دومم  بود که کنکور دادم ، متاسفانه نخوندم و رتبم بدتر از پارسال شد !
> 
> سال بعد میخوام دوباره (3باره در واقع ) کنکور بدم !
> اما این سری فقط میخوام رو زبان اختصاصی تمرکز کنم و تجربی رو نخونم ، چون واقعا دیگه حوصلش رو ندارم !
> 
> کلاس نرفتم ، اما زبانم خیلی بهتر از اونایی که کلاس رفتن  (ریا نشه :/ )
> .
> ...


پیام نور میتونی آزاد هم میتونی ولی فک کنم واسه پیام نور باید انتخاب رشته کنی حالا بازم بپرس
قیمت هم>>>چیزی که من شنیدم هزینه هم 220 تومنه هر ترم واسه پیام نور

----------


## Churchill

> این ثبت نام و انصراف شهریه میخواد؟


 :Y (718):

----------


## farnood_em

> من که انقدر وسواس دارم  46 کد رشته پیام نور انتخاب کردم که بمونم واسه سال بعد


ببخش یه سوال
تو کد انتخاب رشته پیام نوری که زدی نوشته بود صرفا براساس سوابق تحصیلی؟؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> من که انقدر وسواس دارم  46 کد رشته پیام نور انتخاب کردم که بمونم واسه سال بعد


چه خبرته داداش  :Yahoo (76):  من که کلن پیام نور محل زندگیمون 12 تا رشته بیشتر نداشت منم همشو زدم ..پزشکی و دندون نزدیم که قبول نشیم که :Yahoo (21):  داداش پیام نوره  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Churchill

> ببخش یه سوال
> تو کد انتخاب رشته پیام نوری که زدی نوشته بود صرفا براساس سوابق تحصیلی؟؟


آره
فقط یه سری رشته خاص تو مراکز استان فقط با آزمونه(تاثیر کنکور و رتبه)

----------


## Churchill

> چه خبرته داداش  من که کلن پیام نور محل زندگیمون 12 تا رشته بیشتر نداشت منم همشو زدم ..پزشکی و دندون نزدیم که قبول نشیم که داداش پیام نوره


داداش چندمی قبول شدی؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> داداش چندمی قبول شدی؟


من امروز انتخاب رشته کردما...
جوابا که هنوز نیومده

----------


## Churchill

> من امروز انتخاب رشته کردما...
> جوابا که هنوز نیومده


آها فکر کردم سال قبل بوده
ولی خدایی داریم میریم دانشگاه :Y (453):  :Y (453):  :Y (453):  :Y (453):  :Y (453):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> آها فکر کردم سال قبل بوده
> ولی خدایی داریم میریم دانشگاه


به یه چیز فکر کردی..؟
امسال مهندس میشیم :Yahoo (21): 
سال دیگه دکتر  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

جالب اینجاس جایی که کنکور دادیم تو همون دانشگا پیام نوره...
بعدشم رییس دانشگاه اونجا وایساده بود میگفت : نگران نباشید پسرانم همتون مهمون خودمین..کنکور و ازمون فقط وسیله است  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (21):  
بعد یه برگه داد بهمون روش نوشته بود دانشگاه پیام نور در تمامی رشته ها بدون کنکور دانشجو میپذیرد....
نکردیم همون موقع ثبت نام کنیم  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Churchill

> به یه چیز فکر کردی..؟
> امسال مهندس میشیم
> سال دیگه دکتر


من امسال روانشناس میشم سال دیگه مهندس

----------


## cRAzY.boY

> امسال کنکور زبان ندادی؟


نه خیلی هم حسرتش رو میخورم  :Yahoo (2):

----------

